# Name the Critter...



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Top pic is an Eastern Box Turtle... They like the woods, I have almost run a couple over on mountain biking trails. The one pic below is a Blanding Turtle... Its hard to tell with all the mud, but if you look at the bottom of the shell on the one covered in mud, there are definite lines or ridges that move along the border. The eastern box turtle above has those also, the blanding does not...


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

BFTrout,
That's just what I've always called them. It's a carry over from my Grandfather who used to see them all the time where he grew up. Now that I've looked them up I'll have to agree with the Killdeer.
The turtle is a hard one however. I've seen Box turtles so dirty you'd have to power wash them to see yellow. The only reason I picked Box turtle is the bright yellow of the shell near the neck.
BTW,
Shame on you Kevin! A name the critter topic should always have a known answer 
How about "What is this critter?" next time


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Kevin,

Just trying to help out. I took these pictures last weekend and I know it is an eastern box turtle. Looks a lot like the picture of your turtle. You be the judge. I got the underside too.










The underside and how tight they close up.


----------

